# eyelid cyst?



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a vet appt. on the 18th but I was wondering if any ones GR ever got cysts on their eyelids, or if it's even a cyst.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

The bump as been there for a couple of months but just this past week it seemed to get a little bigger, about the size of a bb.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know....is there any way to have her seen sooner? Especially since it's grown I'd want it seen asap.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

No my vet for 20 yrs passed away from a heart attack, his assistant who I love dearly is trying to do her best right now to keep the place running is so busy, I'm just happy to be seen that soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps call your Clinic and let them know the cyst seems to be getting bigger, they may want you to bring her in right away or an earlier appointment.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I will if it changes.


----------



## Cassy3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Michele4 said:


> I will if it changes.


Honestly, with it being that close to the eye. Even if it doesn't change soon I would still call.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My DD/SIL had something like this going on with their Golden when he was a puppy, I found the thread (from 10/09) but I'm not sure how to link it to this post.

The end result, after seeing their vet and a opthomologist, it was a bacterial infection and was treated with steroids. The bump/s went away/


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Update, just came from the vet, said it was nothing to worry about, she seen this in young dogs,usually goes away in about a couple of months on their own. It's already getting smaller, thank goodness.


----------

